

Quickly check the CSS Media Queries that work with your device - wasigh
http://cssmediaqueries.com/
CSS media queries are a very powerful tool to create optimized web pages. But which CSS Media query should I use to target my device? This simple page helps to find the right media query.
======
gcp
This seems to encourage the sort of thing CSS Media Queries are exactly made
to prevent: trying to detect the device and make some special case code for
that, instead of thinking about what is possible given the capabilities.

It's also broken.

The iPad queries should incorrectly trigger on some Android devices, the
"SmartPhone" category will be outdated soon. And it fails to detect my
desktop.

------
gburt
It only detects iPad in portrait, not landscape... Is that correct?

------
geuis
"Smartphones (portrait)" even though my iPhone is in landscape.

------
FreeFull
Apparently my Thinkpad is an iPad in landscape mode now.

------
sedev
There's no alt text for the images - as a result, when I visit in w3m, I can't
actually see whether or not the site thinks I'm on a tty.

------
nielsz
Thanks for all the feedback! I've resolved the iPad landscape error, will
refactor some other mediaqueries in the coming days!

------
Semiapies
It thinks my Droid is in landscape mode, even in portrait, and even if I
refresh.

------
rev087
It seems to fail the iPad detection.

